# DIY cabinet question



## bunton (Oct 4, 2008)

I am currently designing a cabinet for which my new tank will sit on as soon as i get it. Because of where the tank has to go the cabinet looks much nicer when its not rectangular in shape. My question is, because of the shape of the cabinet will i need to put supports under the corners of the tank. I have seen plenty of other DIY stands but none are of this shape. Any help will be greatly appreciated. The picture below is a basic frame design that I did in Google Sketchup. The tank is 1200mm long, 450 wide and 600 high. I will be using solid jarrah to construct the cabinet.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Would it be possible to use a wider piece on the diagonal sides? The support at the intersection should offer enough support for the weight of the tank, but I would try to offer a little more at the corners just to be safe. A wider top rail should do the trick. Is the back of the cabinet going to be supported by a solid sheet of material such as plywood? Overall it looks like a good design good luck!


----------



## Sin in Style2 (Feb 6, 2004)

Are these dimensions in stone? I think it would look better and be better suited for stability and strength if you...

Increase the width of the flat face getting it closer to the front corners of the tank. 
I would decrease the length of the outercorners of the cabinet if room is an issue.

I think the tank looks out of place on the cabinet the way it is due to lines and angles. Those front corners are right on the edge and just doesnt look like the cabinet was custom built for the tank. Rather the tank was a after thought.

Maybe you could post a pic of the area its going in? Overall i think the cabinet looks very nice.


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

looks good but i agree, i think it would look much better if you could make the rectangular section of the stand match the footprint of the tank. Then make your angles off to the side for ascetics. I just think it wouldnt look as awkward and wouldnt add too much overall length


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I think I would use the eucalyptus wood on the outside of the stand to show off its great grain and color, but the frame of the cabinet could be a less expensive wood, even a softwood. I think I would also step the top of the frame, with the area holding the tank a bit higher and the front and side "shelves" lower, perhaps about the height of a flowerpot and plant, and then use those areas for plants complementary to the aquarium. Shelf areas like these tend to become junk accumulators unless designed with a better use in mind. Plants are about the only thing that does not mind a bit of spilled water and light escaping from the tank canopy. Another possibility is to angle them down from the tank, roof top style, so that they can't be used as shelving.


----------



## aquaphile (Apr 23, 2008)

This may be one of the silliest ideas ever proposed here, but could it be feasible to investigate getting a custom tank made so the top and bottom are the same shape as the stand? I've never had a custom tank so I don't know how much extra it would cost.


----------



## bunton (Oct 4, 2008)

I have actually thought about getting a custom stand but think it might be too expensive and not as readily available as a default size tank. I have plenty of jarrah there to do the frame and the outside as a few family friends have recently got new pagolas and there old ones were solid jarrah. I have a pile thats almost the size of the cabinet already and i got it all for free


----------



## bunton (Oct 4, 2008)

sorry "custom tank"


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

There are "standard" tanks, such as flat back pentagon tanks and bow front tanks that approximate the stand shape. A DIY or a custom tank to match the stand design is possible, but whenever there are acute angles (less than 90 degrees) inside the aquarium, you run into cleaning and maintenance issues, and the acute seams are trickier to seal and to finish off neatly since the normal tools and hands don't fit in the tight spots well.

I am leaning most toward the "roof" concept as being the most striking possibility for the stand with a rectangular tank. With the outlier portions of the stand angling down from the tank, they would be the ideal show spot for the fantastic grain jarrah can display on select pieces.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Here is an example of jarrah grain features on a counter top.

http://www.oldwoodguy.com/Flooring/jarrah_cntr1.htm


----------



## aquaphile (Apr 23, 2008)

I see what you mean; that is just gorgeous timber!


----------

